# Game Thread: [email protected]



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

If you need a link to the game</a>... PM me, since we are not allowed to post the link. I am not sure if this will work for all users, but it is working fine for me.

==============================

Anyhow... here is the game thread!!! Chat it up!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

BenDavis503 said:


> If you need a link to the game... PM me, since we are not allowed to post the link. I am not sure if this will work for all users, but it is working fine for me.


check PM when you get a chance*cough* :biggrin:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm interested to see how Martell responds to his poor game tonight. The "Old" Martell got discouraged, frustrated and flummoxed pretty easily. This "New" Martell? We'll see.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Kevin Duckworth is HUGE!!!!!


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

I keep thinking we're playing the Clippers when I see those jerseys.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Did the PM work for you guys?

I hope so... it is working for me fine. Save the PM i send you... it should work for EVERY game this season.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

not yet. i had an account already and it says game not available in your area. should i make another with an out-of-state zip code?


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

crowTrobot said:


> not yet. i had an account already and it says game not available in your area. should i make another with an out-of-state zip code?


I don't even remember using an address for my account... let me go try and figure out what my username and password is and i will post it, maybe that will work for you. BRB.

is it working for anyone else?

but yeah trobot try to sign up with another account.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

BenDavis503 said:


> I don't even remember using an address for my account... let me go try and figure out what my username and password is and i will post it, maybe that will work for you. BRB.
> 
> is it working for anyone else?
> 
> but yeah trobot try to sign up with another account.



i made a new yahoo email and new account using an east coast zip and still just get game not available in your area message. thanks though.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

We sure are not getting any calls tonight. If Sheed was getting these calls he would already be ejected with 2 technicals.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

it seems to be working for some people and not for others. i wonder if they have certain internet providers blocked or something? i have no clue. my Information Technology skill is good... but not that good lol


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Not a bad game so far... 31-26 we are doing OK.

I still hate how Outlaw shoots and immedietaly starts running to the other end of the court like he has a shot like Ray Allen.

He needs to get under the hoop after he shoots and get a rebound. I still am very mad with outlaw........ even though he played very well last game. still made idiotic mental mistakes.

SERGIO too ... jesus... he is terrible.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

We need to get Aldridge back in and I want to see Roy try and turn in on early instead of waiting till the 4thQ.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

there ya go TO... keep up the effort!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Outlaw makes the most UGLY drive ever, but makes the bucket. Nice effort to make that happen.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

cant let flip murray drive like taht


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

NOw Outlaw passes to Joel on the inside who draws a foul. I am really happy with Travis right now.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

i am coming around with outlaw... he is getting better i must admit.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Jack - scores and fouled, right after a very pretty assist the last time down.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

WAY TO GO [email protected][email protected]$#% Nice shot!!!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Jack ROCKS


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Jack!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

yes yes YES!!!! WoW Jack has a fire under his [email protected]!!! Way to go Jack!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Jack sends a rocket to Joel (WHO CATCHES IT) for 2 more. awsome pass and dunk.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

GOD said:


> Jack sends a rocket to Joel (WHO CATCHES IT) for 2 more. awsome pass and dunk.


yes that was a GREAT pass!!!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

i like LMA trying to take outside shots in Shee's face 

he just gotta sink one now... but you can tell he is trying really hard


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Billups just BROKE Sergio's ankles. 

I swear... I really dont like Sergio.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

I am happy we are able to stay with them, hopefully we can pull of the upset


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

As soon as Joel left, the Blazers lost a lot of grit, and it shows.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Sheed is a beast on the defensive end. Too bad he doesn't want to show up with fire like this every game.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow what does Roy have to do to get a foul? They just raped him and he didnt get a call.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

is the stream choppy for anyone else?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

#10 said:


> is the stream choppy for anyone else?


have you considered seeing a urologist?


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

BenDavis503 said:


> I swear... I really dont like Sergio.


That's a shame, he speaks so highly of you.


The turnovers have killed us, I don't know if any of our TO were forced. Joel, Jack, and Travis were great off the bench. I'm shocked to see Outlaw driving like he has, and Jack was great in that first half.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

pistons throwing down some serious defense


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

crowTrobot said:


> have you considered seeing a urologist?



LOL good one


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

ProZach said:


> That's a shame, he speaks so highly of you.


awww man... why you gotta go say that  even though i know its not true it made me not hate Sergio as much lol

what can i say... imma softy 

i will give him another chance :cheers:


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

#10 said:


> is the stream choppy for anyone else?


yes it is a bit choppy at times. go to your task manager and set the program that you are using to run the stream (either firefix or iexplorer i presume) to high priority for your CPU, and close all other internet programs or other internet windows (except this forum of course  ) to ensure less choppinessessess

HERE WE GO 4TH QUARTER TIE GAME!!! WHO WANTS IT MORE?!?!?!?

LETS GO BLAZERS! BRANDON IS HEATING UP!!!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

again... we cannot let FLip freakin Murray drive to the lane like that. Sergio AGAIN getting burned. why is he in the game? i am not gonna give him much of a second chance if he keeps this crap play up.

we will lose if sergio stays in.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

and we cant miss free throws... OUTLAW........


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Joel to Sergio? Seriously? How often does that happen?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy Sergio!!!


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Free Sergio.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Sergio was from 3 last time, this time right at the rim. He is playing great.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Outlaw is starting to grow up. Sure, he only got one of two at the line, but he went down the lane to pack it.

Just as I type this, he is weak on O and D. My mistake. Sergio is GOOD, however!!!


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Man oh man. Who is this Sergio Rodriguez and where was he the first 6 games of the year?


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

except Outlaw keeps missing free throws and getting blocked by a 2 inch shorter fat guy then gets beat down the court by that short fat guy and then got scored on by the short fat guy.

Man............................... I can't decide to love or hate this guy.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

The bench scoring is 40 to 15 in favor of the Blazers. Wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

got love for Sergio tho... he is finally playing better. i know i know i am too critical of our players. just a big fan


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Sergio is really doing it tonight. He is creating. He's not filling up the stat sheet, but he's filling up my heart!


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

long rest for Aldridge and Roy I hope they come back in and play as well as the 2nd team. Jack and Serg are handlin business. Whats up with Joel? He has been a beast lately. After Serg let Flip blow by him the Blazers D has been sharp.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

got love for Sergio tho... he is finally playing better. i know i know i am too critical of our players. just a big fan


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Here WE GO! We're up 7 !!! Go Blazers! These "boys" need to beat Sheed's pissers...err....Pistons...ROOYYYY!!


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Come on Webster. He's trying to kill us tonight.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

CrGiants said:


> Come on Webster. He's trying to kill us tonight.


He has 8 boards and just got a key assist (to Roy, for 3). Offensively, he doesn't have his shot. But he's contributing elsewhere. No shame in that.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

nate really needs to go with joel here


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

You know, Webster has now been off two games in a row. As I've said, with him shooting so many outside shots, he was going to have some off days. But he has been big on the boards today.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

There us shame in knocking a loose ball away from your mate.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I haven't been able to watch the game, but seeing a couple of other games (TV, and especially Memphis in person) I was a bit confused on why people were bashing on Sergio so much. Sure, his defense isn't great, but from what I've seen, neither is the D of any of our other PGs (haven't seen Green play much). He does a looooot of things that go unnoticed on offense though. There were times in the Memphis game where I was amazed at what he was doing, on or off of the ball. A lot of the time, it isn't necessarily what you see on the screen either. I was comparing the "jumbotron" to the action on the court and realizing how it doesn't give you a full view of what's actually going on. To sum it up, I think people have been a bit harsher on Sergio than necessary, and feel it is wayyyy too early to give up on him.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Jack with a big bucket!


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Careful now, kids. I'd like to see us win and have Sheed eating crow! 

Outlaw, is two too much to ask for?


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Shazam. Outlaw with two HUGE free throws. Don't tell me these kids are going to beat Sheed's pissers??


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

YEAH!!! Chalupas and a WIN for everyone 'cept Sheed!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I Love This Game


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

We Won We Won I Cant Believe We Won!


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

These Blazers just keep going don't they? Kept the Pistons close all game and then turned it on in the fourth once again. I swear I had to look at the ESPN ticker a couple times to make sure my eyes weren't deciving me that we were up 10 points with a minute left.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

WOW... POR plays well at home!

Very impressive streak! :clap2:


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

How you like us now, Sheed? Sucks to be you. You lost to a bunch of kids...a bunch of kids who won't make the playoffs for years....YEARS!!!


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

And we havent even played the Timberwolves yet?


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Hustle Squad. Consider it official!


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

JJ for sixth man of the year?? Anyone??


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

We did just win 4 in a row didn't we?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Jarrett Jack seems to be much better off of the bench.

Oh, and Outlaw had a huge PASS to Jack.

:cheers:


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

I love this team


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

Denver is 5-3 to our 4-3. Lets beat them tomorrow night and leap frog them in the standings by percentage points!


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

That was a fun game. The best thing is, sure, we shot well. But as MB said, we didn't play that well for much of the game.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

You got to love this team!!! Now we just need to win some road games. Tomorrow night will be tough with traveling to Denver tonight. We seem to have a really hard time with the Nuggets anyway.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

rx, we beat denver tomorrow and we'd pass them by more than percentage points. That would be a half-game!! WOOHOO!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Loved the hustle, loved the bench, loved the crowd and love this four game winning streak. 

We are the youngest team in the league playing without our #1 pick overall, right?

:cheer:


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Rasheed....meet the ghost of Christmas past. Yeah, that's right. The new, improved Sheed. You can call him Lamarcus!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey you guys, no reason to watch the Blazers this year, not with Oden. They're going to win 25-30 games, right? They're not very good. Maybe in a few years, but they're still not very good.

Sincerely,
The National Media


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

CrGiants said:


> JJ for sixth man of the year?? Anyone??



I'll buy that :yay::yay::yay:


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree with Rasheed that the Blazers won't make the playoffs for
5 years, er, months (weeks?)

:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

This Blazers team have simply astonishing poise, playing incredibly unselfish basketball. I cannot remember Blazers ever passing as much as this team does. There is no ego on the court - not a Clyde, or Zach. *Everyone* is doing what they need to do to win, and the baskets are happening with a LOT of fluid ball movement. The Pistons are one of the best defensive teams in the league, and Portland just did a superb, superb job of using good clean basketball to consistently get good shots. The maturity on the court is a sight to see - really a *team* we can get behind. 

If they keep playing like this... wow.

iWatas


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Think how good we would be if we still had Zach . . .



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

But seriously . . .

Can you believe what we've got in Aldridge and Roy??? They were both huge tonight. Just huge. You'd think they had been in the league for 10 years. I can't get over how smooth, confident, and just plain GOOD both of those guys are. It's scary how good this team is going to be when all the pieces come together.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Come on. Tone it down. Don't get too excited over this group of kids. We're years...YEARS...away.


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

yes that is true if we did still have zach we would be good. But i say we would have less ball movement and less development for lamarcus. I want roy with the ball not zach. Glad to have him gone. SOrry about his gandma though.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Nate just called Sergio "THE DIFFERENCE" in tonight's victory. That's good to hear.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah, I heard him say that. Sounds good to my ears! Sergio still has a ways to go to become a complete player, but at times he can really be a weapon. 

There have been times when I have joined the "Play Sergio More!!!!" wagon, but I think Nate is probably doing the right thing right now. Sergio is a young player that will be inconsistant (not a knock on him, but more of a reality when looking at young players.......unless you are looking at Roy and Aldridge.......hehe). I think that he should be given a little more run, like tonight, when he is on and contributing, and sit down when he is off. In that way, he can be a huge "x factor". Just a thought. 


Anyways, Nate called him "The Difference" and maybe we should too......... That would be a good nickname! "The Difference"........say that a few times.


prunetang


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Hwy guys, if you have access to FSDHD Detriot you can probably get the game at midnight. At least I show it on my DirecTV station. I am going to try to record it with my TIVO. I am getting the game rap up now for the game just finished. It is a repeat. I am a little sad as I think I might have been able to get it live. O well I will watch it tomorrow if it records.

gatorpops


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Another great home win over a tough opponent. This team is really coming together. 

It was amazing to see Roy at the end of the 3rd quarter. He went from a near non-factor on offense (7 points on 3-8 shooting) to taking over the game. In a span of 5:03 he scored 10 points on 5-5 from the field, leaving him at a very respectable 8-13 with 17 points after 3 quarters.

LaMarcus was his solid self with another double-double with 22 PTS and 10 REBS on 9-16 shooting.

Jack once again was stellar off the bench. He kept them in it in the first half when Roy and Aldridge combined for only 14 points. That makes three times in four games he's scored at least 20 coming off the bench. He really seems to be thriving in his 6th man role.

Joel was perfection off the bench 3-3 FG and 2-2 FT with 8 PTS and 10 REB. He's also playing extremely well in his back-up center role - a good sign for the future.

Finally, someone might want to tell Sheed NBA games still have two halves. After 13 first half points, he was a total non-factor in the second half with only two points in spite of playing big minutes. I guess his old legs just couldn't keep up with those young "high school boys". And yes, I do believe his "A lot of young, high school boys" remark was meant as a slight. 

It wasn't racist at all, it was him trying to be a bully and trying to intimidate the Blazers by implying they are immature kids that don't belong on the court with real men like him and his teammates. Well, it backfired (big surprise there, the same thing happened when he ran his mouth in the Cleveland series last June). I do think it provided the Blazers with added motivation - especially Aldridge, Jack and Roy, the three guys who all went for 20 tonight and have 2 years, 3 years and 4 years of college experience respectively. Calling them a bunch of young high school kids isn't just a slight, it's inaccurate as well (no surprise there as Sheed has never let facts get in the way of running his mouth).

Well Sheed, enjoy the changing of the guard. Your best days are behind you. You had a decent career, but you never came close to reaching your amazing potential. You were 33 years old before you took the game seriously enough to bother to stay in shape during the off season. Dean Smith called you the most NBA ready high school kid he ever saw. You had Hall of Fame talent, but a Special Ed brain. You could have been one of the greats. Instead you'll be remembered for your immature temper tantrums and idiotic remarks. That's your legacy. You "earned" it.

BNM


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Jack once again was stellar off the bench. He kept them in it in the first half when Roy and Aldridge combined for only 14 points. That makes three times in four games he's scored at least 20 coming off the bench. He really seems to be thriving in his 6th man role.
> 
> Joel was perfection off the bench 3-3 FG and 2-2 FT with 8 PTS and 10 REB. He's also playing extremely well in his back-up center role - a good sign for the future.


Go Jack and Joel! Way to lead by example!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow! What a great win! I'm so impress!

Now, lets see what we can do on the road. I've always consider being .500 on the road is a successful road trip so if we could go 2-2 I'd be really happy. Above that would be great! It's going to be tough though. Young teams usually have a lot harder time on the road.

GO BLAZERS!!!


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

It was an incredible win. Jack was great- I still think he retakes the 1 spot before the year is up, but Blake was very good as well.

Roy had a quiet 20 points- I would have liked to see him just dominate, but it'll come in time.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Roy didn't need to dominate tonight. It was a total team effort.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> It was an incredible win. Jack was great- I still think he retakes the 1 spot before the year is up


Im a huge Jarrett Jack fan, but I am actually hoping he stays with the 2nd unit. He is doing GREAT in that role!

Jarrett Jack > Ruben Patterson (as far as spark-plugs go)?

PBF


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

ProudBFan said:


> Im a huge Jarrett Jack fan, but I am actually hoping he stays with the 2nd unit. He is doing GREAT in that role!
> 
> Jarrett Jack > Ruben Patterson (as far as spark-plugs go)?
> 
> PBF


You know who he reminds me of coming off the bench? Vinnie Johnson. Honoring the great Blazer teams of the early 1990s brought up memories of the 1990 finals against the Pistons. They had two Hall of Famers in their starting backcourt, but the Microwave heating things up off the bench was still vital to their success. Right now, Jack is filling that same role for the Blazers.

BNM


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yes in these last 4 games we have really played well. I thought saturday was good, but this was even better, 4 in a row folks


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and also we had a great win on a night when we honored the great early 90s blazers that was the icing on the cake


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

knicksfan89 said:


> yes in these last 4 games we have really played well. I thought saturday was good, but this was even better, 4 in a row folks


Did we have any 4-game winning streaks at all last season???

PBF


----------



## grepgav (Aug 2, 2007)

ProudBFan said:


> Did we have any 4-game winning streaks at all last season???
> 
> PBF


yeah if I recall correctly we had a 5 game streak around december near the time Roy came back from injury. I am really impressed at how early we hit this streak and the quality of opponents though.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

grepgav said:


> yeah if I recall correctly we had a 5 game streak around december near the time Roy came back from injury. I am really impressed at how early we hit this streak and the quality of opponents though.


Me too. :cheers:

PBF


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

gatorpops said:


> Hwy guys, if you have access to FSDHD Detriot you can probably get the game at midnight. At least I show it on my DirecTV station. I am going to try to record it with my TIVO. I am getting the game rap up now for the game just finished. It is a repeat. I am a little sad as I think I might have been able to get it live. O well I will watch it tomorrow if it records.
> 
> gatorpops


Of course it's black out here!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

mgb said:


> Wow! What a great win! I'm so impress!
> 
> Now, lets see what we can do on the road. I've always consider being .500 on the road is a successful road trip so if we could go 2-2 I'd be really happy. Above that would be great! It's going to be tough though. Young teams usually have a lot harder time on the road.
> 
> GO BLAZERS!!!


I think we have a good chance at going at least 3-1, and I wouldn't be totally shocked if we beat Denver in Denver with the way we are playing.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

2k said:


> And we havent even played the Timberwolves yet?


We haven't played Seattle either.

By the way, are you trying to say we won "four in a row", the game in the picture, or we will beat Denver tomorrow and win five in a row? There are five red checkers in a row in your picture.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm watching FSN Final Score and when they show the all Pistons highlights including the three to end the 3rd and then shows only one highlight of the Blazers, Jack taking it to the basket ans scoring. Then the guy says 'Look at Portland flexing their muscle and winning the game'.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

gambitnut said:


> I think we have a good chance at going at least 3-1, and I wouldn't be totally shocked if we beat Denver in Denver with the way we are playing.


I hope you are right. I have a feeling we won't do as well on the road as we have been at home. If we do, wow, I'll be impressed!


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

BenDavis503 said:


> again... we cannot let FLip freakin Murray drive to the lane like that. Sergio AGAIN getting burned. why is he in the game? i am not gonna give him much of a second chance if he keeps this crap play up.
> 
> *we will lose if sergio stays in*.


+10, and it's not the quote rate, you can find out.

great night for the hustle squad, keep it going.

"Free Sergio." ROFL love your signature yuyuza1


----------

